# How to use DotNetBar



## SamuraiTheVapor (23/6/15)

How do you use dotnetbar or how do you get those fancy GUI's in Forge or Xbox Live Profile Modder. What I am talking about is this;








Now once you have it installed lets create a new project





Lets goto the toolbox now in our new project





Right click then Add Tab




Name your tab DotNetBar or something like that




Now, right click it then "Choice Items"




Now the part were you really need to use your eyes
So what you wanna do it look for the DevComponets.Dotnetbar in the Namespace line spaces, just look at the picture. Make sure you check all of the DevComponets.Dotnetbar





Once your done, you should get a bunch of cool new stuff!!




-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Now time to add the form border
Go to Project>Add Refernce




Now Select The following




Now go save your project, and remeber where you saved it as. (file>Save as)
Goto where you saved your project at, then find Form1.Designer.VB, double click on that and open it up. 
Find this




and replace it with


```
[SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff][SIZE=2][COLOR=#0000ff]Inherits[/COLOR][/SIZE][/COLOR] DevComponents.DotNetBar.Office2007Form[/SIZE]
```

So it should look like this





When you build your project and open it, you will not see the fancy form border. Now I will teach you how to, which is really easy!
Goto your properties window in VB then find the drop down box and find Form1 or whatever your form is named. See

Reactions: Like 1


----------

